# Breeding Chief



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

So the other day I had a guy ask me if I would breed Chief. I said no. He said why not he would be good. I said no because he wouldn't pass on good traits that should be passed on to pups to make the breed better and continue to give them a bad name. Here is what got me. He said he didn't care. He wanted to breed Chief with a pitbull. Of course I said not a chance and kept going.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Good for you! I once had a guy stop me on the street and ask me to let him breed his female boxer to my male GSD. I just laughed and kept walking. He then told me to wait so he could bring her out, that she was in heat right now, and I walked even faster away. LOL.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Someone wanted to breed their male to my female because she was a black GSD. That was the only reason!

She was a receptionist at a company my dad was hiring for some work and he mentioned my dog for some unknown reason, and she actually asked him for my phone number and called me out of the clear blue sky.

Never saw my dog, didn't know her bloodlines, temperament/health etc. Didn't care.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

there is always ads on craigslist like this 
makes me sick and very sad 

its like there is a huge disconnect between poor temperaments or behavior and poor health and backyard breeding
the people looking for studs or to breed their dogs are not even aware of how bad the puppies can turn out


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Our puppy is just over 3 months old. He's already had a few offers. People be crazy!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a lady call me out of the clear blue sky wanting to breed her dog to mine only because she was a black GSD.

She got my number from my dad, he was talking to her about my dog for whatever reason.

Didn't care about health, temperament or anything, just that she was a black GSD. :/


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

WTF, my post disappeared, so I retyped it and now it's back with other posts. lol


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a couple people ask me about breeding Kaiju when he was 5 or 6 months old because they wanted a long haired GSD. One guy actually got mad at me when I just flat out said no and started screaming at me while I was walking away. Another one said he'd throw in an extra $200 on top of a stud fee if I went to dinner with him while we left the dogs in the yard. :/ I promptly informed him he would be tased if he stepped any closer.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pax8 said:


> I had a couple people ask me about breeding Kaiju when he was 5 or 6 months old because they wanted a long haired GSD. One guy actually got mad at me when I just flat out said no and started screaming at me while I was walking away. Another one said he'd throw in an extra $200 on top of a stud fee if I went to dinner with him while we left the dogs in the yard. :/ I promptly informed him he would be tased if he stepped any closer.


ROFL I would have said yes.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

One of my male wolf shepherds was our "wolf in shepherd's clothing"--red and black, thick, thick coat, tho not really long coated, ears nearly normal GSD size, lots of bone, taller than most GSDs, and did I mention beautiful? Definite wolfy temperament, though. And did I mention beautiful? Anyway, some guy walking his female GSD down the highway once stopped and asked me if he could breed her to my boy and said she was in heat. I told him no, that we don't breed, never have, never will... He got so angry, shouting, throwing his arms around, that I just took my boy inside and shut the door. He was so adamant about breeding to my wolfdog (that he thought was all GSD), that I was afraid he would toss his female over the fence. None of my guys were ever outside without me, but I still decided to keep them in the back--we had the front fenced also but could close it from the back.

Susan


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I've had people ask me if I'm going to breed Bob. 
Ummm... Just because he isn't neutered and I don't plan on it doesn't mean I'm going to use him for breeding! 
Some people have no clue. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I've gotten quite a few offers from random people we run into on our walks to breed their pittie or "Rockwaller" to my mutt. One guy stopped his truck, and asked if Leo was a boy or girl, and when I said she was a girl, asked me if I knew of a stud he could breed his GSD bitch to. I said no to all of them. 

I've also offer to buy them. One person literally ran out of their house as we were walking by, and hollered at me "Wanna sell your shepherd?". Um..... No.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

LeoRose said:


> I've gotten quite a few offers from random people we run into on our walks to breed their pittie or "Rockwaller" to my mutt. One guy stopped his truck, and asked if Leo was a boy or girl, and when I said she was a girl, asked me if I knew of a stud he could breed his GSD bitch to. I said no to all of them.
> 
> I've also offer to buy them. One person literally ran out of their house as we were walking by, and hollered at me "Wanna sell your shepherd?". Um..... No.



Haha rockwaller


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

It _is_ sad. And it makes me angry.
I was walking Varick, and this guy in a pick-up truck pulled over to the curb next to us. 
He got out of the truck and asked me (more like begged) if I could breed him with his bitch, who, apparently, just went into heat. Just because they looked almost identical (both dark sables).


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

My former hair stylist said I should breed Indie "because she's soooo beautiful". I tried to explain to her that proper breeding should be left to those that know what they are doing - I am definitely not in that group. Didn't really sink in for her. Just because a dog (or anything/anyone) is soooo beautiful doesn't mean we should automatically make more. Kept smiling and made a mental note to find a new hair place.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

I had a guy ask me if I would let Reagan have a litter of puppies with his male GSD because "he's sick of him and wants to get rid of him but wants to start over with a new puppy." I quickly informed him Reagan was spayed because she's a rescue but that I wouldn't breed her even if she wasn't.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I've had a couple people ask to by my puppy because they've seen him out. I've also had a couple ask if I was going to breed him. No plans to. One story that really stuck out though was a REALLY young couple in a beat up car that honked at my during a red light. Asked I was going to breed him. I said no plans, he's six months. IF I ever was it'd be years down the road after he'd proven himself worthy (titles, OFA's, etc). He looked at me and said, " What's an OFA? Oh it doesn't matter, my female won't be in heat for another couple months and by then he'll be old enough. "

Luckily light turned green and I just laughed and pulled off. IDIOTS I thought....


----------

